# Another Ryobi video



## wahoowad (Nov 25, 2006)

I have spent the past few weeks putting the Ryobi through it's paces and it is definately a keeper. Here's a quick video of it turning a decent sized oak log into splits for next year. Turn the sound up for the crunch!


http://media.putfile.com/Ryobi-video


----------



## kd460 (Nov 25, 2006)

Very impressive! Looks alot easier then my method. I was swinging an 8lb maul for about 4 hours today. Just glad that red oak splits fairly easily. You guys are really tempting me to put that on my X-mas list. KD


----------



## kenskip1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ryobi in Action?
     From the looks from the log being split, I was able to deturmine that it had not sat out and was not seasoned. Also the log did not have any knots on it.Being some what of a veteran at using splitter, I would not be inclined to purchase this product. A 12-16 ton gas engine is more reasonable choice.Also, what if you wanted to split out in the wood lot?No electricity  available will make your day.  A 5-7 hp gas engine should do the trick and will last for many years.
A freshly cut log will split relativly easy as I did this for many years growing old in Oneida county NY. Ken


----------



## webbie (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks good - electric is tempting for many reasons - unless you are using something on a regular basis, dealing with the oil, gas, plugs, etc. can be a pain - same with the smell and the noise. An inverter would probably power it from a car in the woods for the occassional use, but most people don't split in the woods.
Elk speaks highly of this device - and he's quite experienced.

It always depends on exactly what you need - the right tool for the job!


----------



## kwburn (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice video.  I especially like the 'shake' of the camera as the log crashed down for effect!'
This is probably a debate that will go on and on.  I've said my arguments in other threads as to why I think a good electric splitter is perfect for many users, including myself, and I have more than my share of gas powered equipment (at least 10 devices) so I'm not gonna repeat everything here.

I think it's funny though.  I also have a truck with a plow and am a member on a snowplow forum (www.plowsite.com) which has a very similar never-ending argument.  The argument is whether or not those 'Snow Bear' plows you see in places like Home Depot, Sams Club, etc are worth anything.  The few people that had them would constantly get bashed even though they said they did a fantastic job doing their driveway (and thats all they needed them for).  Well as time went on, more and more people got them, liked them, and they have gained some acceptance.  They actually gave them their own sub forum now for 'personal snow removal'.

Like Craig said, the right tool for the job!


----------



## DonCT (Nov 27, 2006)

I think we should start a Ryobi club. You know, we could wax them up and cart them around the streets. Heck, I can even mount a stereo to mine so we can have some tunes :coolsmile:


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Ryobi in Action?
> From the looks from the log being split, I was able to deturmine that it had not sat out and was not seasoned. Also the log did not have any knots on it.Being some what of a veteran at using splitter, I would not be inclined to purchase this product. A 12-16 ton gas engine is more reasonable choice.Also, what if you wanted to split out in the wood lot?No electricity  available will make your day.  A 5-7 hp gas engine should do the trick and will last for many years.
> A freshly cut log will split relativly easy as I did this for many years growing old in Oneida county NY. Ken



Hi Ken,

As an engineer, I guess I'd have to disagree with you.  Yes, the wood may be green (and therefore splits easier) but it went through that huge log like a knife through butter and, it was very fast....so...my guess it that it would easily handle dryer wood and some knots.  Also, I like the idea of an electric version (don't have one yet) because, as Web said, most people split wood at home where power is abundant.  Also, less to worry about with noisy engines, fuel, lubricants, etc...


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 27, 2006)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> I have spent the past few weeks putting the Ryobi through it's paces and it is definately a keeper. Here's a quick video of it turning a decent sized oak log into splits for next year. Turn the sound up for the crunch!
> 
> 
> Click here to watch Ryobi-in-action



Nice splitter.  Mind if I ask the model number, approx price range and max log size it will split?


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 27, 2006)

To me, the guts of these mini splitters look similar.  I like the frame on the Harbor Freight model because I think it makes it more robust.  For example, I put a hand truck's edge under the frame and then can easily move it around.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Nov 27, 2006)

SOLD!! 

Wahoo, you should get a comission from RYOBI.  Your vid sealed the deal for me.  $299 at HOME DEPOT, and I believe if you open a credit card, you get 10% off your first purchase..

$299 - 10% = $269.10

plus tax (7%) $18.84

$287.94

That's a steal, plus it's quiet, and no oil or gas, and since I scrounge all my wood off the curb,it should suit my needs perfectly. 

I will own one on wed!

Bob


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 27, 2006)

Pic of HF unit:


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 27, 2006)

castiron, it's the Ryobi 4-ton electric. Plenty of previous threads on this board about it and similar splitters. Just search on Ryobi.

I agree the guts look the same on many of them. The Ryobi was the only one I could see in person before buying. It appears well made and well finished. Nothing cheesy like with a lot of 'chinese' power tools. Any are probably worth getting provided you can take it home and try it out, then take it back if it breaks.

I thought that was an impressive log for a small splitter. There's bigger, but I'm not lifting them into my truck!


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 27, 2006)

I was at the local HF store today.  It's still $239.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought it today! and it only took 1 hour to round up an employee that could find it!

After being well PO'd, waiting for 3 employees to figure out where they were now keeping them, they found 2.. 1 had a leak, and I took the other one.. 


 Got it home, and it works great!!


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 2, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Ryobi in Action?
> From the looks from the log being split, I was able to deturmine that it had not sat out and was not seasoned. Also the log did not have any knots on it.Being some what of a veteran at using splitter, I would not be inclined to purchase this product. A 12-16 ton gas engine is more reasonable choice.Also, what if you wanted to split out in the wood lot?No electricity  available will make your day.  A 5-7 hp gas engine should do the trick and will last for many years.
> A freshly cut log will split relativly easy as I did this for many years growing old in Oneida county NY. Ken




A power inverter or a generator would allow someone to haul the Ryobi out into the woods.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, wrenchmonster, I had considered that. I don't have a generator but this would be a good excuse to get one. I figure I can get a decent 120V generator and the Ryobi for much less than a $1300 gas log splitter. Then I'd have a generator to boot.


----------



## rdrcr56 (Dec 11, 2006)

Well after reading all the good reviews on the ryobi I went and bought one, I have to say this thing works great! put some freshly cut down elm on it and splits most all of it, even rounds up to 14-16 in. On the bigger stuff I just take slabs off and work my way around till it gets small enough and then split it, best 300 bucks I've spent in a long time.


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 12, 2006)

Is it as the good everyone saying?whats the return policy at H.D if your not satisfied. 

Paul


----------



## DonCT (Dec 12, 2006)

I believe HD is 30 day. But I would be willing to bet that you won't be returning it. I've now used mine for the better part of 3 months and it works great Granted, there are some pieces that it can't get through, but they are usually VERY stringy and have very imbedded crotches. The key is identifying the parts that will split the easiest, the same you would do with a maul.

I like using the splitter over hand splitting due to the fact that I can split alot faster and more consistantly. Plus, I have lower back pain that flares up when I do alot of hand splitting. I split about 1/2 a cord yesterday in about 30 min. That's with some pieces that were alittle challanging.

At $300 it's a really good alternative to the more expensive gas powered splitters. There are a couple other manufacturers out there, but they Ryobi has gotten the best reviews. I know Elk has a RamSplitter, which is 12-16 ton, but it will run you alittle more cash.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 12, 2006)

I can give the VelvetFoot seal of approval on the Harbor Freight electric model as well.
What is cool is that you can use them inside the garage.


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 13, 2006)

It would be so much easier to own one rather then renting one from the rental place and having to rush to get it back I will have to wait any way will splitt by hand for a while.


----------



## Jay H (Dec 13, 2006)

Looking at the splitter, it is horizontal only, which means that you have to pick up the round and place it on the splitter.  Is this difficult with one person? 

Has anybody eactually built a Jig to assist. One of the complains I saw on the websites is that since it's low to the ground, you have to bend over to operate it so some have simply put it on a sturdy table. This means that I would have to lift the round that much higher...  Has anybody thought about building a complete rig with ramp and a recessed....ummm "pit" to put the splitter in, so a single person could use it?   Or is this silly since the maximum length/diameter the Ryobi can split is supposedly 20" long/12" diameter?   I have never used a splitter before so this is all new to me...

Jay


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 13, 2006)

I sit down on a pail (padded) when I operate the electric splitter.  You have to put the piece to be split on the unit, but you don't have to lift it high.  Then you can sometimes reach and pick up the pieces to resplit.  I think it's probably easier than a standard gas powered horizontal splitter since there's potentially less vertical lifting required.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 13, 2006)

I normally sit my Ryobi on a short table such that I'm not bending over or sitting down to operate it. I personally find it easier to load and operate it standing up. Or I use it on my truck tailgate if the logs are already cut to size when I bring them home (this is ideal for me in terms of using the Ryobi). Using it on the table does require me to lift the logs but this has not been a barrier for me personally. If I can lift it and get it in the back of the truck then I can lift it onto the splitter on the table.


----------



## Jay H (Dec 14, 2006)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I was at the local HF store today.  It's still $239.



Damm, I just came back from a HD today, I didn't see a "stock sign" but the one boxed unit I saw was tagged $299, so doesn't look to be on sale right now or any more..

Jay


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 14, 2006)

That was "HF" not "HD".


----------



## Jay H (Dec 14, 2006)

OOooohh...duh...  now I'll have to see if there is one near me. 

Jay


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 17, 2006)

Picked me up a Ryobi splitter today. Works pretty damn good.
Couple stringy ones it wouldn't split. Wouldn't split the 36"er either 
Guess I'll have to let those dry a lil and break out the maul.
Works good for the price, can't go wrong.


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 17, 2006)

So Hogwildz the Ryobi worked well. Is it as good as you thought it would be? I'm going to have do spmething soon some of the wood I can splitt with a maul some just not do any thing.What happen when it did not splitt the log. Did it just stop and did not go any futher. I've been waiting to see if you got one and if you were happy with it.

Paule


----------



## Greg123 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just my luck...... I finally found one at a HD it was the last one in stock, it was sitting on a shelf about 6 feet up in the air, one of the HD employees climbed up on the ladder to retrieve it, and I guess he under estimated the weight of it, because he couldn't hang on to it and it dropped and hit the floor hard. My search for one Continues.


----------



## DonCT (Dec 18, 2006)

Yea, they're not really that "Light".

I finally finished my pile. There were a total of 3 rounds it couldn't split. And those were from the part of the tree that had 5 bizillion branches coming out. I ended up using my wedge to rip them apart, and even then it took me the better part of an hour. Those pieces were TOUGH

But I can now say, that for my general use and for the type of wood I get, this thing is mint!!


----------



## Jay H (Dec 18, 2006)

I know of three in the NYC area, if you want a road trip!  I think I'm going to wait for my xmas bonus and then buy one... I gather they don't ever go "on sale". 

Jay


----------



## elkimmeg (Dec 18, 2006)

For those who live near MA  and a Grossman's Bargin Outlet, sign up for a charge card and the 6 hp Iron Horse splitter can be had for $260
 One will appreciate the 50% more splitting capacity. If one needs one and is willing Maybe I can pick one up and hold it for you.
 It has the same deck size as the Ryobi  and about the same splitting capacity but 6 hp.  One of out other members bought it upon my review and  is 
completely satisfied..

Home Depot Credit return is 90 days witha receit


----------



## Jay H (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm, Grossman's has stores in NY state too, closer than MA for me... sheesh, more options...  Do you have a mfgr website or anything, all my google searchs seem to pick up Hearth.com threads!

Jay


----------



## elkimmeg (Dec 18, 2006)

No web site  but 30 day money back policy with receit , if un happy  Go back into the tool room and do the Iron horse search and read the reviews.
 I may have posted it in the Hearth room first ? One post I included a link or picture

 they have store locations in MA Ny and Ohio to find the nearest on to you  here is the link

http://www.bargain-outlets.com/locations.php


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 19, 2006)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> So Hogwildz the Ryobi worked well. Is it as good as you thought it would be? I'm going to have do spmething soon some of the wood I can splitt with a maul some just not do any thing.What happen when it did not splitt the log. Did it just stop and did not go any futher. I've been waiting to see if you got one and if you were happy with it.
> 
> Paule



I am completely satisfied with it. I did not buy it with unreal expectations. The log it would not split, first off is greener than green LOL. It would push it about 1/2" onto the wedge then stop and not go any further. It appears to have a safety mechanism to keep the motor from overheating, cause the motor if I remember correctly cuts out.I Tried to cycle it several times to work through it, and it didn't work on that one. On another note, I had a cut with several crotches on it. It took a lil while and some strategic placements, but did get that sucker split. Just took a lil while. To test it, LOL I put a 1/2 of a 36" cut on it, and tried, but that didn't work. I bet if these were seasoned and dryer, that it might split them. I also tried a few I couldn't get with the maul, and it split those suckers like butter. All in all, giving I came in with realistic expectations, and it is faster, I am very satisfied with this splitter. I am tall, and my back being not the greatest, it did hurt my back some. But as with everything, I will devise a system that works for me. Prolly coax the OL into operating the controls and me lifting & steadying the cuts.
I used to use a "susper split" when I worked for a landscaping/ firewood company in my younger years. It was a counterweight gear driven mechanical shaft. No hydraulics. By far the fastest, easiest splitter ever made IMHO. One "t" handle on top pull it up, the arm drives out splits, let "t" handle go, self returns. Fast.
The rod would extent out fully in about 2 seconds. return even faster. They are expensive though. I got to use it since my old boss was a dealer for them.
For what I have and need to use it for. The Ryobi price wise & performance wise, is just fine. Now I just need a generator to take it out to the barn so I don't have to cut & split here at the house and then transport to the barn. I like to get away from the house though. The barn is about 500-600 feet down the driveway, so its a il break from the chaotic family here. Spent all day there yesterday, cleaning her all out to get ready for wood. Was quiet, serene and in the middle of the woods...... Its just heaven.
Just need electric there for a lil fridge full of beer


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg123 said:
			
		

> Just my luck...... I finally found one at a HD it was the last one in stock, it was sitting on a shelf about 6 feet up in the air, one of the HD employees climbed up on the ladder to retrieve it, and I guess he under estimated the weight of it, because he couldn't hang on to it and it dropped and hit the floor hard. My search for one Continues.



Oh bro, thats when you plug it in there, if it works, you deal for 25% off, and still get a full warranty for it. Did that with a water heater here, and saved $100.00


----------



## elkimmeg (Dec 19, 2006)

Too bad I was not on comission. My review has sold a lot of these electric splitters  What I like about them plug them in  split for a while then go back and split again for a while
 Hint take a can of pam or silcone and spray the splitting wedge  one quick shot before you start . You will notice the difference . Another thing I did was to make a platform and ramp with milk cases  roll the bigger  logs up to the splitter.


----------



## DonCT (Dec 19, 2006)

Elk, do you have any plans you can sell me of that platform/ramp set up


----------



## rdrcr56 (Dec 20, 2006)

The pam does help alot, on mine I also cleaned all the paint off the wedge and then polished it to a mirror finish, this helped even more.


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I happy with mine. Having a 2nd sets hands to work the controls is a big plus. Gloves and safety shoes are a plus. I'm splitting mostly Sweet gum which is stringy so a hand ax is a big help to finish the pieces off with. It is a big help over all. I've been covering it with a tarp and leaving it out hope this won't hurt it


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 27, 2006)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> Well I happy with mine. Having a 2nd sets hands to work the controls is a big plus. Gloves and safety shoes are a plus. I'm splitting mostly Sweet gum which is stringy so a hand ax is a big help to finish the pieces off with. It is a big help over all. I've been covering it with a tarp and leaving it out hope this won't hurt it


Congrats, its worht the price IMHO. I wouldn't leqve mine out to long. It is electrical and moisture can't be good for that. Plus I would suggest some kind of spray lube or coating on any bare metal there may be, won't take long for surface rust to accumilate there. But if used enough any splitting areas will come clean while splitting.


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm leaving it out covered  just while I'm using it. Splitt @ 4 full cords this week. The boys are stacking
as I splitt. It should be inside by Friday. Then it back to cutting and hauling. I have about 10-15 more truck loads left to get from this place. Then back to splitting. I thought that 20 P/U loads would be more 4 or 5 cords
but geuss not. It looked like a lot spread out on the yard.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 28, 2006)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> I'm leaving it out covered  just while I'm using it. Splitt @ 4 full cords this week. The boys are stacking
> as I splitt. It should be inside by Friday. Then it back to cutting and hauling. I have about 10-15 more truck loads left to get from this place. Then back to splitting. I thought that 20 P/U loads would be more 4 or 5 cords
> but geuss not. It looked like a lot spread out on the yard.



It should be ok if thats the case. Not like your leaving it out all winter long.
If the wood is free, free is good No matter how much it is.


----------



## Jay H (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, while I was out in the catskills hiking, I stopped by the Grossman's in Kingston on the way home and picked it up (the Iron Horse 6 Ton) for $290 including tax by signing up for the credit card (10% off) so I put it together late today but as it's new year's eve, I didn't have a chance to play. The thing is heavy and looks tough, I'll have to see how good the 6 Ton rating is and the 3HP motor. The Ryobi is listed as a 1.75HP motor...   

I'll post something when I get a chance to play..

Jay


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 1, 2007)

How many amps does a 3hp electric motor draw?  I'm thinking something like 30-45?  Can it be wired to 220?

Matt and around the corner from Grossmans


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 1, 2007)

I measured the amps on my HF unit which says 2 hp and 10 amps on the nameplate and got about 11 amps under heavy load.  Inrush current on startup was, like, 17 amps, but I don't know if that brief overcurrent trips a breaker (mine is 20 amps though anyway).


----------



## Jay H (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't recall the (Iron Horse) box labelling the amperage and I'll have to check the unit itself/manual but it did come with a 20ft 14-gauge cord. 

I wonder about the HP ratings, is there a _peak_ rating and a _continuous_ rating thing going on here? 

Jay

p.s. thread may be getting confusing with the mixing of electric splitters, seems there is a Ryobi one, a HF one, and an Iron Horse one running around...


----------



## Jay H (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, the panel on the Iron Horse says 

IN: 19.5 Amps

and it comes with a 20ft 14-gauge standard 3 prong cord....


Jay


----------



## jjbaer (Jan 9, 2007)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Yes, wrenchmonster, I had considered that. I don't have a generator but this would be a good excuse to get one. I figure I can get a decent 120V generator and the Ryobi for much less than a $1300 gas log splitter. Then I'd have a generator to boot.



You can get el-cheapo generators at harbor freight for $189 - $400


----------



## jjbaer (Jan 9, 2007)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> How many amps does a 3hp electric motor draw?  I'm thinking something like 30-45?  Can it be wired to 220?
> 
> Matt and around the corner from Grossmans



Hi,

1 HP equals about 746 watts so 3HP is about 2,200 watts.  On a 120 volt circuit, that's about 18.5 amps, assuming a 100% conversion of electrical energy to HP.  Since motors are about 85% efficient, at 3HP max you'd probably draw about 22 amps.  So......IF it's a 120 volt 20 amp circuit, you're marginal in being able to operate it......


----------

